# fluted barrels?



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pros? cons? opinions?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Weight reduction and cooling. I'm sure someone is going to try to explain harmonics, the meaning of life and the time space continuum for barrel fluting,,,,...it's a bunch of B.S.. I have engaged targets at over 1000 yards with fluted and non fluted barrels, and I couldn't tell the difference in accuracy.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

YEAH. I was wondering if it affected accuracy.

they do have the cool look and saving weight is nice ,I suppose.

meaning of life is easy to explain. if you want it and can afford it ,why not buy it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im with you on the fluting being just for lighter weight and aiding in cooling of the barrel

plus in this day and age manufacturers are looking for that "edge" to sell their product

make it look a little cooler than the other guys and it will sell

aesthetics mean a lot to some people

my self,i just want barrels that are accurate because they make me look like i can shoot better than i really can

Mo Mo: who is that wrestler in your profile pic? i cant think of his name (sucks getting older)


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I think his name is Hillbilly Jim. I just searched a picture of "hill billy" and that one came up. Lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If he's a hillbilly wouln't he be a wrassler.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> If he's a hillbilly wouln't he be a wrassler.


Technically, Im a "hill billy" or as I like to be called, "Appalachian American". Im not wrassler....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a Rem. 700 rebarreled and fluted and it shoots great. It could be a better one than the orginal one or the fluting made it better, it was a good shooter in the first place, even better now.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> my self,i just want barrels that are accurate because they make me look like i can shoot better than i really can


lol.x2. anything that makes me look better then I am is a plus.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Mo Mo said:


> I think his name is Hillbilly Jim. I just searched a picture of "hill billy" and that one came up. Lol.


yup tats it.

it came to me yesterday afternoon as the wife and i were doing yard work.

i blurted out "hillbilly Jim",and shes like "what the hell are you talking about?"

so i explained to her,and she knew right away who i was talking about after that


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote said:


> lol.x2. anything that makes me look better then I am is a plus.


this is also why i own a fun house mirror lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The reasoning behind fluted barrels is that they offer the rigidity of a heavy barrel at lesser weight. The heavier the barrel, the more accurate the rifle, because of the lessened effects of heat and harmonics, as attested by those super heavy bench rest guns so many BR shooters tote. Some barrels going into the 2 to 3 inch thickness category. The fluting has an added effect of aiding in cooling the barrel with added surface area. Is it really needed? Good question. It is if you plan to do some super accurate bench rest shooting. But as a walking hunting rifle, the added weight, even though fluted, isn't really worth it. Heavy barreled guns are hard to wield and ungainly. Not really a good choice in the often surprisingly fast action game of predator hunting. But if your game is long range sniping, then they are tough to beat. Can they outshoot a regular contour barrel? Sure, if the shooter has the skill. This holds true to all guns, they are only as accurate, as the shooter.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I knew someone was gonna yap about harmonics...lol. Called it!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

finally went out to sight my .270. still got some fine tuning to do but not to shabby for just shooting off hood of truck with 10-15 mile an hour winds from left to right all at 200 yards bottom three are shooting hornady 140gr interlock, middle three I clicked it up an inch, top three I was shooting on same setting as middle three but using rem coreloct 130 gr. all are factory loads.


orange pic is .243 shooting freehand(as I might??? if hunting) at 100 yards . win .243 100gr power point


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry here are pics

finally went out to sight my .270. still got some fine tuning to do but not to shabby for just shooting off hood of truck with 10-15 mile an hour winds from left to right all at 200 yards bottom three are shooting hornady 140gr interlock, middle three I clicked it up an inch, top three I was shooting on same setting as middle three but using rem coreloct 130 gr. all are factory loads. orange pic is .243 shooting freehand(as I might??? if hunting) at 100 yards . win .243 100gr power point


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That will work.


----------

